# Error : Invalid Compressed data to inflate !!! PLEASE HELP.....



## ECE0105 (Jun 17, 2006)

I am getting the Following error when trying to extract files from ZIP.

The issue here is, there are four Files in the Zip Archive, of which only one file is showing this error.

I have attached the Winzip error screenshot...

WinRAR Shows the Following error.

*!   D:\Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004 Cd1 Cd2 Cd3 CD4 ISO.zip: CRC failed in CD2.ISO. The file is corrupt*

As the Name shows, one of my friends had saved the ISO's of the Game and compressed it. Now I also do not have the original CD of the game....

Please help me.....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 17, 2006)

Maybe the archive is corrupted... ?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 17, 2006)

yes u have to get another copy of the archive...

or if u copied it from a cd/media/internet do it again....


----------



## vandit (Jun 18, 2006)

this kinda errors creep out when we try to pirate the CD....


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jun 18, 2006)

The archive is corrupted, so is the error message


----------



## ECE0105 (Jun 18, 2006)

vandit said:
			
		

> this kinda errors creep out when we try to pirate the CD....




This is News to me?????????

When people ask for help, try to give some worthwile suggestions, don't post Cr*p....................


----------



## ECE0105 (Jun 18, 2006)

Is there no possibility that I can try and repair the Archive, so that I could atleast retreive a part of this file????
Or, can I install and play the game without this CD?????

Please help.


----------

